# Flux Density.



## DUET (Sep 9, 2013)

Hello! 

I would like to know what is the maximum flux density that can be endured by a core of a DC Generator without reaching saturation point now a days?


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

All things being equal, depending winding pitch, saturation is the limiting factor. Unless the laws of physics and mathematics have changed?


----------

